# L'application contact ne fonctionne pas, aidez moi svp



## Manuke67 (24 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens d'aquerir un ipad2, j'ai mis la maj ios5, et je n'arrive pas à ouvrir l'application contact (je ne peux même pas aller dans réglage/contact, mail, etc...)
Que puis je faire??
Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## Flibust007 (24 Octobre 2011)

A ta place, je le réinitialise.


----------



## Manuke67 (25 Octobre 2011)

Je te remercie, je vais donc tenter une restauration...


----------



## attic974 (25 Octobre 2011)

Hello, la réinitialisation ne change rien. J'ai le même problème avec mon Ipad2 acheté il y a une semaine. MAJ Ios 5 avec aucune appli tierce dessus. Contacts crash de même que les réglages calendrier mail et contact. Manuke67, on n'est pas les seuls, il y a déjà trois sujets ouverts sur les forums Apple et aucune solution en vue !!!
Voir ici par exemple : 
https://discussions.apple.com/message/16522990#16522990


----------



## hellnar (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Même pb aprés installation de ios5
Aucune app ne fonctionne.
Je supprime une app (France culture) quelconque puis je la recharge dans l 'Apple store.
MIRACLE!
Tout fonctionne à nouveau
Astucieux ou chanceux, seul SJ le sait en son paradis
Bonne chance
HELLNAR


----------



## Mac*Gyver (4 Novembre 2011)

zut alors, j'ai le meme probleme.
je pensais regarder du cote d'une restau (fait ch... car j'ai deja installé plains d'appli et je sais pas si je vais pouvoir les remettre ou bien me retaper toutes les install).

Quelqu un a une vrai solution?


----------

